# Cream Legbars and Golden Cuckoo Marans?



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Well, the eggs I've been getting from my flock have been wonderful but demand is outreaching supply so I have a few open slots new blood this Spring.  

Anyway... I admit I was looking into the Marans because those chocolate brown eggs caught my attention. And then at the same place I found them there was also some Cream Legbars. They were so beautiful and then I learned they lay blue eggs and are autosexing so I can actually buy hatching eggs and start passing off the roos from day one... which is super convenient for me living in a neighborhood as I do.

I just have one question really... for people who have had either of these breeds. What are their temperaments like? I'll be getting hatching eggs and handling them.. I managed to get two super sweet Cornish in this manner. Are they as hard to tame down as them? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Not sure about the chickens, but you can get big $$ for maren eggs just because if the color. Like $1 an egg.

Cream leg bars are also very popular and many people here have them.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

That's weird. Is it really the color or just the fact Martha Stewart made the claim Maran eggs taste the best? Guess we'll find out.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I think it's the color. I never heard that Martha Stewart remark. Lol


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> That's weird. Is it really the color or just the fact Martha Stewart made the claim Maran eggs taste the best? Guess we'll find out.


It was actually French Chef's many years ago who claimed the DARKEST brown Maran eggs had the BEST taste!!! Martha Stewart doesn't get the credit for that but I'm sure more people know she said it than the French Chef's!!! 

Also there is a scale to the egg color and just because you purchased a bunch of BCM baby chicks doesn't mean all the pullets will grow up laying the darkest of brown eggs....in France, where the Maran's come from they wont even call the chicken a Maran if it doesn't lay a certain shade of brown or darker!!!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey, if a French chief were cooking for me I wouldn't be complaining about egg color, just sayin'. LoL. I didn't know about them... or about Martha Stewart until someone recounted that little gem of wisdom. I'm sort of curious now. I've heard some people claim blue eggs taste different or have different nutritional value too but I haven't eaten any of those either so I'm not one to judge. When I showed photos of the Maran and Legbar eggs to my boyfriend he literally said "Ewe, why are they blue? Are they still edible? The chocolate ones are OK but blue... That's gross. No one's going to want that..." He cracks me up. 

I'll be getting these guys from a small farm. I think she only has a trio. I can ask her what color the eggs she's been getting. That'd probably be helpful.


----------

